# Emersed Crypts



## Superman (10 May 2009)

I'm thinking of keeping my unwanted crypts but in an emersed setup as I don't have any other source of co2.
What would be the minimum requirements to keep them for future use?
I have a 60cm juwel reckford that I could use and a few powerheads to move any water.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 May 2009)

On APC there are loads of guys who grow their crypts emerse simply in plastic or net pots filled with Aquasoil or other aquatic soil/substrate and simply in tanks with water anywhere from halfway to up to the rim of the pots.  The crypts grow well and flower like this.  Some add small pumps to move water, ripple the surface and up the humidity but this will mean more topping up too.


----------



## Superman (10 May 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> On APC there are loads of guys who grow their crypts emerse simply in plastic or net pots filled with Aquasoil or other aquatic soil/substrate and simply in tanks with water anywhere from halfway to up to the rim of the pots.  The crypts grow well and flower like this.  Some add small pumps to move water, ripple the surface and up the humidity but this will mean more topping up too.



Thanks Ed.

APC eh? Another forum to look to...


----------



## Superman (10 May 2009)

It sounds like I'd have to nearly fully cover the plants first and then start lowering the water level so that the plants don't just melt away. Plus the current plants won't be able to stand up on their own!


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> It sounds like I'd have to nearly fully cover the plants first and then start lowering the water level so that the plants don't just melt away. Plus the current plants won't be able to stand up on their own!


let the water evaporate "naturally" then it wont be a sudden change.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 May 2009)

I'd stick them in pots and just cover the pots by an inch or so.  The submersed leaves will lay flat on the surface and then the plants should send up some new emersed leaves which will grow up out of the water.  You can then lower the water level when they get going.

Thinking about it maybe you could even have a pump with a spray bar spraying onto the back of the tank above the water like a waterfall to keep the humidity up?  (Evaporation would be huge though!    )


----------



## Superman (10 May 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Thinking about it maybe you could even have a pump with a spray bar spraying onto the back of the tank above the water like a waterfall to keep the humidity up?  (Evaporation would be huge though!    )



That would be a good idea, I just don't have a spare filter to do that. Especially, as I'm going away for a few weekends this month and also a two week holiday coming up.


----------



## Garuf (10 May 2009)

Why don't you just seal the top of the tank with clingfilm. It'd be like those victorian plant jars but not.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could just put a pipe and spraybar on one of the powerheads you were on about couldn't you?  Either way I wouldn't do it if you're going away.  Might help your submersed crypts transition to emersed growth too.  Or get a cheap fogger?

For pots Clark you could use little separate ones or look at the mutlilink plastic trays that you can buy easily from Garden centres.  If you want to grow lots in there then there are some excellent ones called Rootrainers that I use for a lot of cuttings that are just that little bit deeper than normal plugs.  Cheap clay pots might look best though and would soak some water up to help with the humidity.


----------



## Superman (11 May 2009)

So I bit the bullet...

using eco-complete for the substrate, just managed to use all the crypts.









Any comments are welcome.


----------



## samc (11 May 2009)

looks good clark im gonna do an emersed setup too soon but with glosso and hc


----------



## Superman (11 May 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> looks good clark im gonna do an emersed setup too soon but with glosso and hc


This is more like a grow-on setup rather than a "dry start" method setup.


----------



## Superman (6 Jun 2009)

So things are going ok in the tank, there's hardly been any evaporation so I've reduced the water level today and added a Mini-Fogger Mist Generator that is currently set to work 15 minutes every 2 hours.

The plants seem to be doing ok, nothing massive as yet but then most of the leaves are still in the water.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2009)

Since adding the fogger, new emersed leaves have formed.
A few photos of how it looks now and when the fogger is on.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2009)

Yoda said:
			
		

> Powerful you have become Clark, the dark side I sense in you, Mmm







Setup looks great Clark


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Setup looks great Clark


Thanks, I think you might need to get out more Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good practice for my college course clark (honest!)


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jun 2009)

Great stuff Clark, i'm glad it's all going well.

love ya work Stu


----------



## a1Matt (1 Jul 2009)

Any update on this Clark? (and welcome back from your hols!)
I am curious to know... Have you settled on a fert dosing method\schedule? and, Do you do water changes, if so how much\how often?

thanks!


----------



## TDI-line (1 Jul 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brilliant Stu.


----------



## Superman (1 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Any update on this Clark? (and welcome back from your hols!)
> I am curious to know... Have you settled on a fert dosing method\schedule? and, Do you do water changes, if so how much\how often?
> 
> thanks!



Everything's ticking over really, I've not done a water change yet or dosed anything!
I had increased the water level for my holidays and plan to reduce it later on this week back to a better level.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Jul 2009)

I was not expecting that (as I would have thought the water would have gone stinky after a couple of weeks!).  That is really good that it is such low maintenance for you.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jul 2009)

Its quite surprising really that the water in these setups doesn't go stinky.  Even when growing in straight soggy compost there is no smell..........until you disturb it and then it is enough to sting your eyes and burn your nostrils 

AC


----------



## Superman (2 Jul 2009)

I think I should be dosing something as the leaves have holes in them, but a reduced water level whilst I was away could of caused the leaves to dry out more than usual.


----------



## Joecoral (2 Jul 2009)

Good effort Clark!
On a side note, I love the Yoda/Dagobah photoshopping lol!


----------

